# 64 GTO Post Coupe-Project Site



## TWGTO (Oct 20, 2014)

Hi All.

After working with many of you for the last year or so, we have purchased our GTO. (finally got our goat posting). 

Attached is link to the website we created to provide background on the project and to track progress. 

It has some pictures, stories and other stuff. Over time we will build it up and add a ton more pictures and videos. 

www.tggoatgarage.com

Suggestions welcome. 

Tom


----------

